# CFast cards?



## RGF (Feb 21, 2016)

With the imminent release of the 1DX M2, does anyone have redo for CFast brand? I tend to favor sandisk but is Lexar of similar quality?


----------



## dolina (Feb 28, 2016)

Sandisk comes bundled with the 1D X Mark II so it is a given it will work.

Lexar on the other hand might have compatibility problems with their 3600x card while the 3400x should work properly assuming the 1D shares the same source code or parts as Cinema EOS cameras that use CFast cards.


----------



## RGF (Feb 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Sandisk comes bundled with the 1D X Mark II so it is a given it will work.
> 
> Lexar on the other hand might have compatibility problems with their 3600x card while the 3400x should work properly assuming the 1D shares the same source code or parts as Cinema EOS cameras that use CFast cards.



Thanks. Good to know avoid trouble.


----------



## R1-7D (Feb 28, 2016)

dolina said:


> Sandisk comes bundled with the 1D X Mark II so it is a given it will work.
> 
> Lexar on the other hand might have compatibility problems with their 3600x card while the 3400x should work properly assuming the 1D shares the same source code or parts as Cinema EOS cameras that use CFast cards.



Really? There's going to be compatibility problems with certain CFast cards? That's annoying...


----------



## eml58 (Feb 28, 2016)

RGF said:


> With the imminent release of the 1DX M2, does anyone have redo for CFast brand? I tend to favor sandisk but is Lexar of similar quality?



Just purchased a pair of Lexar 128GB Cfast 2 Pro Cards, 3500x

I checked the Canon site regards the Cfast 2 cards before buying, according to the Canon site as long as the cards are Cfast 2 they will be compatible, I've seen nothing else regards any potential compatibility issues.

I bought my Cfast 2cards from B&H USA, the cards are almost twice the price here in Australia as they are in the US. 

In the past I've used both Sandisk & Lexar CF Cards, only cards I have ever had an issue with were Lexar 128GB CF Pro Cards, arrived from B&H dead on arrival, B&H replaced them and I'm still using them, I have 1 x 1Dx with 2 x Lexar Cards (faster than the Sandisk) and 1 x 1Dx with Sandisk Cards, both seem to work the same.


----------



## dolina (Feb 29, 2016)

RGF said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Sandisk comes bundled with the 1D X Mark II so it is a given it will work.
> ...


My mistake it's the *3500x* cards that are compatible with the XC10 and C300 Mark II. No mention on the _3400x_ on the chart.

http://www.lexar.com/cardcompatibility


----------



## dolina (Feb 29, 2016)

Link to the Canon site?


eml58 said:


> Just purchased a pair of Lexar 128GB Cfast 2 Pro Cards, 3500x
> 
> I checked the Canon site regards the Cfast 2 cards before buying, according to the Canon site as long as the cards are Cfast 2 they will be compatible, I've seen nothing else regards any potential compatibility issues.
> 
> ...


----------



## eml58 (Feb 29, 2016)

dolina said:


> Link to the Canon site?



Based my purchase decision on this info

http://learn.usa.canon.com/resources/articles/2016/eos1dx_mkii/eos1dx-mkii-cfast.shtml

Right or not will know in April 

Hopefully no tears :'(

Probably early to tell exact compatibility, but Sandisc or Lexar should be reliable as long as they are CFast 2 compatible, according to the link above.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 8, 2016)

I bought Canon 1DXII, it comes with Sandisk 128 CFast card + Reader, which I notice:

1. It heats up or warm up to around 100F after plug in computer (PC & MAC) very quick;
2. Some of the RAW file & JPG are corrupted (at the lower right corner):
- Some Raw file shows corrupted in the CFast card.
- Some Raw file shows OK with Bridge & DPP4 in the CFast card and copy to MAC ok. But after awhile (hrs or days) when I re-read some same good file in the card at the beginning show corrupted in the CFast card late on .
3. Canon has replaced a card and a reader, but problem still there.
4. Canon mentioned Japan has noticed this issue, and most likely in caused by the card & reader. They are trying to figure out the solution.
5. I noticed that computer load the CFast card as external drive. MAC writes some hidden files to the CFast whenever plugged in the reader. Win10 writes 2 hidden folders to the card.
6. There are some discussion of this in Dpreview.com & photography-on-the.net .

Anyone has similar issue?


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 13, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> I bought Canon 1DXII, it comes with Sandisk 128 CFast card + Reader, which I notice:
> 
> 1. It heats up or warm up to around 100F after plug in computer (PC & MAC) very quick;
> 2. Some of the RAW file & JPG are corrupted (at the lower right corner):
> ...



Lots of folks reporting this type of thing. If you download the images using the usb cable connected to the camera, does the lower right corner corruption still exist?

If its a card reader problem then they should transfer fine directly from the camera.


----------



## GuyF (Jun 14, 2016)

A post over at Photography On The Net claims CPS HK has intimated that the corrupted file issue is with the card not the body and that Canon will make an announcement in a week or so.

http://photography-on-the.net/forum/showthread.php?p=18038713


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 15, 2016)

So far, the following is what I found:
1. Sandisk reader: card temp. warm up fast and high, reader remain cool with no card in.
2. Transcend reader: card temp. is the coolest, remain cool with no card in.
3. Lexar thunderbolt reader: card temp. warm up the fastest but not the highest, reader remain warm with no card in.

Tried Sandisk CFast 128GB with the above 3 readers, all shows corruptions 
- Original for Canon card has more corruption.
- Second card that bought on shop has less corruption.

Tried Lexar CFast 2600X 128GB with the above 3 readers, so far 500+ Raw and JPG none has problem 

So I am pretty sure SanDisk CFast card quality is not stable :0


----------



## falcnr (Jun 15, 2016)

On the topic of CFast cards ... my 1DX2 is working flawlessly and so far the Sandisk 64GB works fine. ...However i cannot open the image on my iMac. Lightroom has the update and all is well but I can't open a RAW image on my Mac computer for some reason. Fault code is "preview does not currently support this raw file format. 

I tried updating my Mac but no changes. Anyone else experienced this ?

Thanks


----------



## Dekaner (Jun 15, 2016)

Using the discontinued Lexar 3400x cards. (Significantly cheaper than the new ones, yes, not compatible with some of the video cameras, but I'm a stills shooter and in theory they should work fine on the 1DX2.) I had 10 files corrupt in the middle of a set of files. (Luckily I shoot RAW on one card and JPG on the other, so I didn't lose anything, and I didn't use any of those files anyway.) I did a full format of the card on my computer and then a normal format on the camera. Issue hasn't come back yet. (I've had other events/shoots go fine, it only happened once.)


----------



## GuyF (Jun 15, 2016)

From what I can glean from other posts around the net, the corrupted file issue is _mainly_ with Mac users. People are reporting the computer writes a couple of hidden files to the card and the Mac sees the card as some sort of additional drive (which, in a sense, it is). The current workaround looks like you should drag a copy of the files off the card onto, say, a folder on your desktop and go from there. Remember to reformat your card in-camera before your next session.

If HKFever's post on POTN is correct (I don't doubt it), Canon may well announce something very shortly.


----------



## dcm (Jun 15, 2016)

falcnr said:


> On the topic of CFast cards ... my 1DX2 is working flawlessly and so far the Sandisk 64GB works fine. ...However i cannot open the image on my iMac. Lightroom has the update and all is well but I can't open a RAW image on my Mac computer for some reason. Fault code is "preview does not currently support this raw file format.
> 
> I tried updating my Mac but no changes. Anyone else experienced this ?
> 
> Thanks



Apple hasn't yet release support for the 1DX2. Preview, photos, etc. cannot handle CR2 files produced by a 1DX2.


----------



## RGF (Jun 15, 2016)

falcnr said:


> On the topic of CFast cards ... my 1DX2 is working flawlessly and so far the Sandisk 64GB works fine. ...However i cannot open the image on my iMac. Lightroom has the update and all is well but I can't open a RAW image on my Mac computer for some reason. Fault code is "preview does not currently support this raw file format.
> 
> I tried updating my Mac but no changes. Anyone else experienced this ?
> 
> Thanks


So far with limited usage, my Sandisk cards are working well. Have no problem reading them on LR on my MacBook or my Mac Pro.

Reading betweeente lines here, it seems that Lexar may be better choice (vs Sandisk) for additional cards. Missed the $50 off sale on 64GB cards at B&H and Adorama.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 16, 2016)

dcm said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of CFast cards ... my 1DX2 is working flawlessly and so far the Sandisk 64GB works fine. ...However i cannot open the image on my iMac. Lightroom has the update and all is well but I can't open a RAW image on my Mac computer for some reason. Fault code is "preview does not currently support this raw file format.
> ...



So far Mac still can't preview 1DXII raw file yet. But Br, PS, Lr, DPP4 are ok to preview, open, edit with Mac.


Corruption happens in Mac, Win10:
- Mac writes couple hidden files to CFast card
- Win10 writes 2 hidden folders to CFast card.


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 16, 2016)

RGF said:


> falcnr said:
> 
> 
> > On the topic of CFast cards ... my 1DX2 is working flawlessly and so far the Sandisk 64GB works fine. ...However i cannot open the image on my iMac. Lightroom has the update and all is well but I can't open a RAW image on my Mac computer for some reason. Fault code is "preview does not currently support this raw file format.
> ...



Sandisk 128 is almost as fast as Lexar 3600X.
Sandisk 64 is a much slower card.
Lexar 3400X is a slower card.

So far my new purchased Lexar 3600X 128BG still OK


----------



## HKFEVER (Jun 16, 2016)

This is what I found out, correct me if I am wrong:

- Br, will cache the folder or cards and preview Raw file, not just preview the embeded small jpg in the raw file. So it will show corrupted or not corrupted.

- Dpp4, only preview the embeded small jpg in the raw file. Double click the raw file then DPP start viewing the Raw file. So the preview may looks OK, until you double click.

- Lr, only preview the embeded small jpg in the raw file. It shows the small jpg even you import with copy. So the preview may looks OK, until you double click.


----------



## RGF (Jun 18, 2016)

HKFEVER said:


> This is what I found out, correct me if I am wrong:
> 
> - Br, will cache the folder or cards and preview Raw file, not just preview the embeded small jpg in the raw file. So it will show corrupted or not corrupted.
> 
> ...



I believe that previews in LR are built from the raw data. Thumbnails are from the embedded jpg.


----------



## Photo282 (Jun 18, 2016)

The problem with Cfast card corruption sometimes when recording jaw files on some 1DX mark ii cameras is being worked on by Canon. Been advised to use CF card until solution is found.


----------

